# Wireless Module not supported / BIOS



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just flashed my BIOS on HP Pavilion DV7-6030ew and I am near to cry. I am not sure but previous bios (working one) was F1B, and the latest one (recommended by HP) is f08. Laptop has restarted and comes up with a message on blackscreen: 

Wireless module not supported

The system has deteced a wireless module installed in the system is not supported. System halted. Please remove device and restart.

WLAN Module ID (702)

For more information, please visit www.hp.com\go\techcenter\startup.

I can't get into the BIOS I can't do anything. Even when press ESC this message comes up. 

Please anyone can help?

Best Regards,
Jacob


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Where do you see BIOS version F08?

It is possible that there was an incorrect BIOS file.

The latest version I can find for your model laptop is F1B


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was the Bios flash done to resolve a problem you were experiencing?
It is very possible you have made a paper weight out of your Mobo.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Where do you see BIOS version F08?
> 
> It is possible that there was an incorrect BIOS file.
> 
> The latest version I can find for your model laptop is F1B


This is why I am not sure if it was version F08. HP provides kid of software saying current version of a BIOS and latest one available for current model. It was very quick so I am not sure if I've seen proper BIOS version. I have downloaded this BIOS from official HP website in BIOS tab for my laptop model so I am veery pissed off they provide wrong BIOS I think.



> Today 12:05 AM
> Tyree - Was the Bios flash done to resolve a problem you were experiencing?
> It is very possible you have made a paper weight out of your Mobo.


No, laptop was working properly before and I don't know why I've decided to update my BIOS.
I don't know if its been completed, I've just clicked update BIOS, then laptop restarted, and got this black window saying error message. I don't understand sentence "It is very possible you have made a paper weight out of your Mobo.".

Thanks for quick replies guys


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When a Bios flash goes wrong, it can render the Mobo useless - i.e. paperweight.
Bios updates should only be done through DOS, only when you are experiencing problems and the update you choose directly addresses the problems.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Right, I didn't know it should be done only when I experience problems. What is mobo? How can I fix my laptop?

@edit,

mobo - motherboard

sorry.

Is there any fix or check if its screwed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mobo=Motherboard
Try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps.
You can attempt to flash the Bios to the original version following the instructions on the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

how do I clear CMOS?

I can't flash the bios to the original version because I can go any further than the error message 

If mobo is screwed, laptop is gone. Right?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

To clear the CMOS settings remove the RTC Battery for a few minutes.

-Remove the battery and Power from the laptop
-Remove the Service Panel from the bottom
-You should then have access to the CMOS battery. Unplug it for about 5 minutes

dv7 Maintenance and Service Guide

Also is this laptop still under warranty? If so contact HP.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> To clear the CMOS settings remove the RTC Battery for a few minutes.
> 
> -Remove the battery and Power from the laptop
> -Remove the Service Panel from the bottom
> ...



Thanks guide, im just wondering if ill lose warranty when service panel removed. What do u think about that?
It is under warranty, need to wait till monday to get in touch with them


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Opening the access panel under the bottom shouldn't void the warranty.

Other than removing the panel there is no disassembly required.

It would be best to contact then with the problem though.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'll contact them 2morrow. The actual error message asks to remove WLAN module. What do u think about removing this module? Maybe if the device would be removed, OS would start as usual? Then downgrade BIOS to previous version and plug device back in?

These are just my thoughts, but instead playing with CMOS battery, remove the device as it asks for?

Anyway I'll wait till 2morrow and them decide.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, just fixed my laptop. HP expert recommened me to remove wireless device. Could wrong version of my BIOS affect my graphics card? Installed new drivers and it says device could not start. If I'll flash it to previous version, will it change smth?


----------

